# Man Eat Shark



## itimeman (Feb 24, 2003)

What are the better sharks to eat, and what is the best way to hookem from the surf, rig and bait. 
thanks


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Welcome to the Pierandsurf Board itimeman You are going to have to explain that name to me. I have landed a 5 1/2 ft Bull Shark on the beach and he was very good . I also have eaten Bonnet Head Sharks they were also good.
Here are some links for basic leaders: http://www.coast-shark.com/coast-shark/How_To/ http://www.blueoceantackle.com/shark_lures.htm 

This link has some good info also: http://www.polaris.net/~fishing/shark.html 

Sharks: http://www.totalfishingadventures.com/fishpages/spinnershark.htm http://www.totalfishingadventures.com/fishpages/spinnershark.htm http://www.totalfishingadventures.com/fishpages/dusky.htm http://www.totalfishingadventures.com/fishpages/mako.htm http://www.dto.com/swfishing/species/speci esnostate.jsp;jsessionid=MLLENLEOJGHAKAQAIAQBA?speciesid=471 http://www.dto.com/swfishing/species/speci esnostate.jsp;jsessionid=MLLENLEOJGHAKAQAIAQBA?speciesid=424 http://www.dto.com/swfishing/species/speci esnostate.jsp;jsessionid=MLLENLEOJGHAKAQAIAQBA?speciesid=490 http://www.dto.com/swfishing/species/speci esnostate.jsp;jsessionid=MLLENLEOJGHAKAQAIAQBA?speciesid=475 

Good Luck with the Shark's
What kind of watches and jewlery do you make.  
T<---->Lines 
Kozlow

P/S I hope this Isn't you Scott


----------



## itimeman (Feb 24, 2003)

THANKS FOR THE HELP KOZ,
NAME = I TIME MAN. u get it.
My family has been in the jewelry and gem business for generations;great grand paw, father, uncles, wife, brother ect. We can do anything you would every desire with gold,plat, dia's and such. If you ever need any advice in this area please feel free to email me


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Hey itimeman 
Thank's for the future advise on my Jewlery need's.

T<----->Lines
Kozlow


----------



## itsallgood (Jan 12, 2003)

I still don't get it


----------



## itimeman (Feb 24, 2003)

all good. 
Back in high school we would go get drunk and greet each other like cave men. (******* thing I guess) Since I was a watchmaker then the best I could come up with was "I TIME MAN". 
Say it in your best cromagnum voice and pound your chest once with your right hand between the "I" and the "TIME". 
Work hard and practice often and you'll get it.

thanks


----------

